# Top down pattern, many sizes



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html

This may have been posted in the past but it's worth repeating. It is called the Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing &#128158;


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had trouble with crew neck too small. Does anyone know of a source of different necklines? It will really fit the bill. Thanks.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic. Thanks for the link.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've had trouble with crew neck too small. Does anyone know of a source of different necklines? It will really fit the bill. Thanks.


This pattern is described as:

The incredible, custom-fit raglan is a sweater knit from the neck down in a single piece on circular needles, and it can be made to fit any size from infant to adult. It can be easily adapted to become a cardigan, crew-neck or V-neck. It can be made in any weight of yarn, using any stitch or color pattern that you desire.

It Is shown on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/incredible-custom-fit-raglan


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I did read through this but I was thinking shawl collar variation(s).



attycasner said:


> This pattern is described as:
> 
> The incredible, custom-fit raglan is a sweater knit from the neck down in a single piece on circular needles, and it can be made to fit any size from infant to adult. It can be easily adapted to become a cardigan, crew-neck or V-neck. It can be made in any weight of yarn, using any stitch or color pattern that you desire.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes, have used this as a start a few times.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you. I did read through this but I was thinking shawl collar variation(s).


If you want top down shawl collar jumpers for children or babies try the Telemark Sweater. It's on Ravelry and is a joy to knit.

Jan xx


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

attycasner said:


> http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html
> 
> This may have been posted in the past but it's worth repeating. It is called the Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater


Thank you so much I have Ann Budd's book here somewhere. But of course it's buried.. LOL Under my stash.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jan1ce said:


> If you want top down shawl collar jumpers for children or babies try the Telemark Sweater. It's on Ravelry and is a joy to knit.
> 
> Jan xx


There are several there can you be more specific. Maybe a link. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the look. Thanks so much.



jan1ce said:


> If you want top down shawl collar jumpers for children or babies try the Telemark Sweater. It's on Ravelry and is a joy to knit.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are many. It's a matter of taste. I'll be fascinated for hours. I found many new ones with advanced search.



WindingRoad said:


> There are several there can you be more specific. Maybe a link. Thanks.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I have been looking/hoping for a pattern like this for sometime.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've made this and it works. I intend to make it again and add a design to the front and back.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. I book marked it. Glad you posted it because I didn't see it the first go around!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a great resource. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

